# Hurst 4 speed in 70 GTO...Muncie in 68 and 69?



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

Is a Hurst four speed in a 1970 GTO a factory option? Seems I always saw Muncie four speeds in the 68 and 69 GTO's I have been looking at...maybe Pontiac switched suppliers in 1970 going with Hurst? The particular 70 GTO I am looking at has an engine from a 69 GTO so maybe the tranny is now not original as well. Thanks in advance for any info provided!


----------



## falcon7x-014 (Sep 13, 2018)

Hurst is the shifter, Pontiac was installing them at build. You most likely do have a Muncie transmission, M20, M21...


----------

